# My boat Sunday, place TBD?????



## ravrav7 (Jul 30, 2007)

I have an 18 ft shallow sport, still learning my way around. I fish alone and I am looking for someone to go with Sunday. I am open to fish just about anywhere. I live in sugar land. East Matty, West Bay, Galveston? Trinity? I am not looking for anyone to split costs, just be willing to share some info with me and maybe teach me a few things. 

PM if you are intersted. 
Ray


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

i have a 21ft at freeport. maybe we can take turn fishing. min is deep will not go o shallow.


----------

